# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  إلى خاتم النُّبَّاء (شعر/ حسن الحضري)

## حسن الحضري

*بـمــكــةَ نـــــورٌ قـــــد سَـــــرَى وضـــيـــاءُ = تَـــنَــــزَّل  َ بـالــبُــشــرى فــنِــعـــمَ الـــلــــواءُ*
*سَــــرَى بـكـتــابِ الــلِــه يـنـشــر هَــدْيَـــه = فـــلِـــلأرضِ مـــنـــه رحـــمــــةٌ وشـــفــــاءُ*
*إمـــامُ الـهُــدَى خـيــرُ الـبـريَّـة مـــا لــــه = عـلــى الـدهــر بـيــن العـالـمـيـن كــفــاءُ*
*شـفـيـع الـــورى إن ضـــجَّ كـــلٌّ بـذنـبـه = ولــــم تـقـتــرب مِـــــن قـــــدرِه الأنـبــيــاءُ*
*ألـسـتَ تــرى إيــوان كـسـرى تـصـدَّعـتْ = دعــائــمـــه فـــارفَــــضَّ وهْـــــــو قــــــــواءُ*
*وأُثْـبِــتَ فـــي الـجــنِّ الـشـهـابُ فـردَّهــم = حـيــارَى، لـهــم عـنــد الـخـطـوب نـــداءُ*
*وأشــرقـــت الـدنــيــا ســــــرورًا وفـــرحـــةً = تـسـامــتْ إلـيــهــا أرضُــهـــا والـســمــاءُ*
*تلـبِّـي نــداء الـحــق مِـــن كـــلِّ وجـهــةٍ = وتـهـتــف بــاســم الله؛ نِــعْــمَ الــدعـــاءُ*
*إلــــى خــاتــم الـنُّـبَّــاء تُـنْـصِــتُ للهُدَى = وقـــــــد غَـمَــرَتْــهـ  ـا نــــشــــوةٌ ورجــــــــاءُ*
*يــرتِّــلُ آيـــــاتٍ مـــــن الله قـــــد دعـــــتْ = إلـــى خـيــر عُـقـبــى والـقـلــوبُ ظــمــاءُ*
*فَـخُــذْهــا بـفــضــل الله خــيـــرَ هـــدايـــةٍ = وإن صَــرَفَــتْــه  ـــم غـــفـــلـــةٌ وعَـــــمـــــا  ءُ*
*أتــانـــا بــفــضــل الله يَــفْــصِــلُ بـيـنــنــا = فــكـــلٌّ أمـــــام الـفــصــل فــيـــه ســــــواءُ*
*دعــوتَ فـمـا تخـشـى عـــداوةَ مُـبْـغِـضٍ = ولِــلْــحــقِّ عـــنـــد الـطـالـبــيــن بـــهــــاءُ*
*صــــدوقٌ أمــيــنٌ لــــم تَـشُـبْــه ثـمـامــةٌ = ولِـلـصــدقِ بــيــن الـسـامـعـيـن عـــــلاءُ*
*تُــقَــوِّمُ بـالـشــورى الـنـفــوسَ تـحـسُّـبًــا = لــقـــولِ بـغــيــضٍ مـــــا لــديـــه حــيـــاءُ*
*وتـجـلــو نــفــوسَ المـؤمـنـيـن بـرحـمــةٍ = ولِــيــنٍ لـــــه بــيـــن الـقــلــوب صــفـــاءُ*
*عـجــبــتُ لـــقـــومٍ كـــذبـــوكَ وشــايــعــوا = ضـغـائـنـهـم، والـــحـــقُّ مــنــهــا بــــــراءُ*
*بسطـتَ رداءَ الصـبـر والحِـلـم حولـهـم = ولـو شـئـتَ جــادت بالـعـذابِ السـمـاءُ*
*وقــلــتَ لــهــم إنــــي مـــــن الله مــنـــذرٌ = وربُّــــك يــهـــدي للهُدَى مـــــن يــشـــاءُ*
*لـهـم كـــلَّ يـــومٍ مـنــكَ دعـــوةُ صـــادقٍ = ومــنــهــم جُـــحـــودٌ دُونـــهــــا وعـــــــداءُ*
*أيرجون غير الحق في الأرض شِرعةً = فــلــيـــس وراء الــــحــــق إلا الــعَـــمـــاء  ُ*
*دعـــوتَ إلـــى ديـــن الــسَّــلام بـحـكـمـةٍ = لـهــا فــــي قــلــوب المُخْـبِـتِـيـ  نَ دعــــاءُ*
*وجمَّعتَ شَمْـلَ العالميـن علـى الهُـدَى = لــهـــم بـــهُـــداكَ الـمُـسْـتَـبِـ  يـنِ ضـــيـــاءُ*
*وجـاهـدتَ بالـقـول السـديـدِ فـمـن يَــزِغْ = فــنـــارُ الــوغَـــى فـيــهــا لـــــذاكَ وفـــــاءُ*
*وسـبَّـح للـرحـمـن فـــي يـــدك الـحـصـى = ولـــكــــنْ قـــلــــوبُ الـغـافـلــيــن هـــــــواءُ*
*فـإنْ يجحـدوا فالضغـنُ أعمَـى قلوبهـم = ولــــيــــس لـــحـــقـــدِ الــحــاقــديــ  ـن دواءُ*
*أهُـمْ يَقْسِـمـون الفـضـل سبـحـان ربِّـنـا = وهـــــل لــهـــمُ عــنـــد الـقــضــاءِ إبــــــاءُ*
*لـــقـــد غـــرَّهـــم شـيـطـانــهــم فــأذلَّــهـــم = فـســاءَ لــهــم ســعــيٌ وســــاء الــجــزاءُ*
*وربُّــــك غــفَّــارٌ لــمــن تــــاب واهــتــدى = ومـــــا يُـقْــنِــطُ الـبـاغـيــن إلا الـشــقــاءُ*
*ومـــــن يـعـتـصــمْ بالله يُــهْـــدَ سـبـيـلَــه = ولـيــس ســـوى هـــذا الـسـبـيـل نــجــاءُ*
*دعــوتَ إلــى الرحـمـن لـســتَ بـطـالـبٍ = بـــهـــا مَــغــرمًــا والــغــارمــون شـــكَـــاءُ*
*فَــنَــبِّــئْ  ــهُــمُ أنَّ الأمـــــــــــ  ورَ مـــــردُّهــــ  ــا = إلـــى الله يـقـضـي بـيـنـنـا مــــا يــشــاءُ*
*وقـل لــذوي الأضـغـان مـوتـوا بغيظـكـم = فــلــيــس لِــمَــكْـــرِ الـمــاكــريــن بـــقــــاءُ*
*ألا إنَّ وعــــــــــدَ الله حــــــــــقٌّ وإنـــــمـــــا = عـــن الـحــق دومًـــا يـغـفـل الأشـقـيــاءُ*
*عَفَفـتَ عـن الدنيـا ولــو شـئـتَ نلتَـهـا = وكــــــــلُّ مــــتــــاعٍ يــعــتــريــه الــفـــنـــاءُ*
*تـنـاهَــى إلــيــكَ الـمـجــد فــهْــو مــؤمِّــلٌ = لــديـــكَ عــــــلاءً لــــــم يَــطُــلْــه عــــــلاءُ*
*تـقـابِـل بالحُـسْـنَـى الـمـســيءَ وتـتـقــي = بـحِـلـمٍ هَــــوَى فــــي ســاحِــه الـجُـبَـنَـاءُ*
*وتـغـضَــبُ لـلـرحـمــن لــيـــس لـحــاجــةٍ = بـنـفـســكَ فـلـيـنـطِـقْ بــهـــا الــشــهــداءُ*
*فمـاذا يقـول الشعـر مِــن بـعـد أن تــلا = شــهـــادة رب الــعـــرش وهْـــــي كــفـــاءُ*
*سـمـوتَ بـهـا عـــن مـدحـهـم وثنـائـهـم = وحـسْــبُــكَ مِـــــن رب الـعــبــاد الـثــنــاءُ*
*فـصـلَّــى عـلــيــكَ الله فـــــوق سـمــائــه = وآتــــاكَ مــــا يـرضـيــكَ كــيــف تــشـــاءُ*
شعر/ حسن عبد الفتاح خلف الحضري

----------

